# "PONTIAC" Emblem on Dash



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool I know the "*PONTIAC*" Name Plate that mounts in the middle of the Dash on a Non-A/C 1970 GTO is reproduced (this is the name plate that goes on the plate where the A/C Vent would be and says "*PONTIAC*").

Does anyone know where to get just the emblem/plate?


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool I know the "*PONTIAC*" Name Plate that mounts in the middle of the Dash on a Non-A/C 1970 GTO is reproduced (this is the name plate that goes on the plate where the A/C Vent would be and says "*PONTIAC*").
> 
> Does anyone know where to get just the emblem/plate?


Also looking. Ever find one?


----------

